# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Pijn onderbuik voor en na plassen en stoelgang

## Françoise

Sedert enkele weken heb ik hevige buikpijn, die alle dagen erger wordt, voor en na het plassen of stoelgang. Behandeling door huisdokter : echografie onderbuik, was normaal. Radiografie lage rug : normaal. Verder spasmomen en daar stopt het. Weet niet meer bij wie ik nog terecht kan, uroloog of darmspecialist ? Ben over 13 jaar behandeld geweest met de laser voor intersistiële cystitis. 
Kent iemand deze symptomen ?

----------

